# Stiff shoes that work for hike a bike?



## dan4jeepin (Apr 9, 2007)

I'm looking for a good pair of shoes that are fairly light and stiff but can still handle a couple mile hike a bike? Anyone have a good recommendation.


----------



## fsrxc (Jan 31, 2004)

Most brands' non-carbon XC shoes (any that have decent rubber treads)


----------



## SRALPH (Jun 27, 2008)

Mavic Scree is the one I'm looking at

Mavic Scree Shoes - Tested - Pinkbike


----------



## Shakester (Jun 26, 2012)

Are you looking for clipless shoes or shoes for platform pedals?


----------



## smilinsteve (Jul 21, 2009)

If my ride is going to include much hike a bike, I switch my pedals to flats. There is no clip style shoe that even comes close to the walking performance of a flat soled bike shoe like Five Tens, or hiking boots. 
A couple miles of HAB is a lot. I'd be on flats for sure.


----------



## tweasol (Mar 20, 2009)

I just made a similar thread specific to flats, which I have never used.

In regards to your question, I like Pearl Izumi Enduro's or Specialized Tahoe shoes (although I haven't worn the recent iterations of the Tahoe). Both are excellent for HAB and I barely notice a difference in pedaling power from more XC oriented shoes. 

Then again, stiffness has never been my focus when buying shoes so make sure you try before you buy.

Good luck!


----------



## gamertech84 (Sep 23, 2011)

I ride the Specialized Tahoe shoe. The biggest walk I've done is up tiger mt. in Washington. That is a 4 mile walk to the peak, but it is gravel road. I also have a pair of Merrell hikers. To be honest, I cant really tell a difference from the two. I think the specialized shoes are a little narrower but I'm just shy of wide feet so most people should be fine. So I think the Specialized Tahoe shoe is a good option for you. Granted, I haven't had alot of experience in other shoes, but i have done an extensive amount of hiking in my Merrells and like i said, i can't tell a difference. Specialized hit a home run with these shoes.


----------



## pulser (Dec 6, 2004)

Depends on what your hike a biking over? Look for shoes with rubber soles and now plastic if your hiking it over slabs of rock. A few brands make shoes with Vibram soles they are a really good way to go.

Specialized Bicycle Components

Lake has the MX167 but I don't see it for sale in the US.


----------



## dan4jeepin (Apr 9, 2007)

Thanks for the recommendation. Not going to flats these would be mainly for endurance races that have hike a bike up rocky steep grades roughly 1-2miles long. The Specialized Rime seems like the closest to what I'm looking for but I worry about the weight of them.


----------



## pulser (Dec 6, 2004)

dan4jeepin said:


> Thanks for the recommendation. Not going to flats these would be mainly for endurance races that have hike a bike up rocky steep grades roughly 1-2miles long. The Specialized Rime seems like the closest to what I'm looking for but I worry about the weight of them.


My local shop has them and I don't think there that heavy. There close to the mid level non carbon shimano shoes.


----------



## Fairbanks007 (Sep 5, 2009)

dan4jeepin said:


> Thanks for the recommendation. Not going to flats these would be mainly for endurance races that have hike a bike up rocky steep grades roughly 1-2miles long. The Specialized Rime seems like the closest to what I'm looking for but I worry about the weight of them.


I'm well into my third season of using Specialized Rime shoes, and I like them a lot. I can't tell the difference between them and the Sidi Dominators they replaced until I get off the bike and start walking. The Rimes have WAY more grip on the rocks and roots of New England than the Sidi's could ever hope to have. I have wide feet and the Rimes fit fine, if they fit your feet I don't think you'll be disappointed in them.


----------



## iscariot (Oct 24, 2006)

Pearl Izumi X-Alp Elite.


----------



## unrooted (Jul 31, 2007)

This shoe gets good reviews from cross racers:

T-FLEX 300 SHOES :: Louis Garneau


----------



## krzysiekmz (Nov 10, 2009)

Mavic Rush/Fury. 

The sole actually grips well. 

Chris.


----------

